# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  کتابچه آشنایی با code igniter  همراه با مثال عملی ارائه شده در  همایش سراسری لمپ در ایران :: زنجان

## pesarkhobeee

خوب از آقای نبی زاده اجازه گرفتم قبل از اینکه رو سایت اصلی همایش  http://www.conference.phpdevelopers.ir مقاله ها آپلود بشن من مقاله خودمو  منتشر کنم!

خلاصه تو این همایش فرصتی شد تا در مورد قالب کاری فعلیم که همون code igniter هست مقاله بنویسم  ، و سعی کردم مقاله یه جوری باشه که بشه به عنوان مرجع اولیه و وسیله آشنایی استفاده کرد ازش!

خلاصه اینجا مقدمه و فهرستشو میارم و بعد فایلو برا دانلود میزارم:

فهرست

    * مقدمه
    * CodeIgniter چیست؟
    * CI برای چه کسانی هست؟
    * معرفی کوتاه MVC
    * روند اجرای برنامه (Application Flow Chart )
    * آدرس‌های اینترنتی در کد اگنایتر(Code Igniter URLS)

بخش‌های آدرس (URI Segment )

حذف فایل ایندکس از آدرس (Removing the index.Php file )

اضافه کردن پسوند به آدرس(Adding a URL Suffix )

Enabling Query String

    * کنتـرل کننده ­ها (controller)

پاس دادن مقادیر uri به توابع( Passing URI segment to your funition )

Remapping

توابع خصوصی (Private function )

مشخص کردن سازنده کلاس (Class constructors )

اسامی رزرو شده در توابع(Reserved Function Name)

    * Views
    * کتابخانه‌ها (Libraries )
    * کمک کننده ها (Helper Files )

توسعه کمک کننده ها (Extending Helper )

پیشوند خود را برای کمک کننده ها انتخاب کنید(Setting your own prefix )

Using code igniter library

    * Plugins

Loading a Plugin

    * فایل تنظیمات شخصی (Custom Config File )
    * Language File

ساختن فایل­های زبان

Loading a Language File

    * مباحث مرتبط به کار با پایگاه داده در CI

وصل شدن به دیتابیس

Automatically connection

Manually connection

Models

ساختار Model ها

Loading a model

وصل شدن به پایگاه داده در یک مدل

آشنایی با ابزار Scaffolding

انجام عملیات CRUD در CI

Active Record Class

SELECT

INSERT

UPDATE

DELETE

    * Web page caching

کش چگونه کار می کند؟

فعال سازی کش

Deleting Caches

    * اجرای یک مثال عملی در CI

دستورات نصب CI

ایجاد صفحه درج اطلاعات

ایجاد صفحه خواندن اطلاعات

ایجاد صفحه حذف مطالب

    * کد های مثال

مقدمه

سالهاست php در ایران یک زبان شناخته شده برای طراحی وب است اما متاسفانه قالب‌های کاری (framework ) آن در ایران شناخته شده نیستند و بعضا ما شاهد مقایسه‌های اشتباه بین ASP.NET که یه زبان طراحی وب بعلاوه یک قالب کاری هست، با زبان php بدون هیچ کدام از قالب‌های کاریش هستیم . این نشان دهنده تصور قالب در اکثر دانشگاهیان ما هست.

در این نوشته سعی دارم یکی از ساده‌ترین و سریعترین قالب‌های کاری php را معرفی کنم و آن چیزی نیس جز Code Igniter

این نوشته در قسمت اول به مفاهیم بنیادی میپردازد سپس سعی میکند اجزای اصلی این قالب را معرفی کرده و در آخر با آوردن یک مثال عملی ساده ، سعی بر اتمام هدف خود کند.

در جای جای این نوشته از مستندات خود Code Igniter به صورت ترجمه آزاد استفاده شده و در قسمت‌هایی از تجارب شخصیم استفاده کردم ،بدیهی است برای اطلاعات بیشتر و آشنایایی با دیگر مباحث این قالب توصیه می‌شود حتماً از مستندات رسمی آن استفاده شود :

http://codeigniter.com/user_guide/

به امید اینکه این مقاله گامی کوچک در فرهنگ سازی در مورد قالب‌های کاری آزاد باشد.

همچنین توجه به این نکته را لازم میدانم که فرض ما بر تسلط خواننده بر php و html و آشنایی کوچکی با مفاهیمی چون قالب کاری ، MVC و ORM است.


پ . ن : خواهش میکنم اگه نظر خاصی هست در کامنت های وبلاگم منعکش کنید چون این مقاله در چند جا منتشر شده و بهتره که همه یک جا بحث کنن!

http://pitm.net/Blog/?p=468

----------

